# Audi's corporate website says RS3 to have twin turbos



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

Read it and decide for yourself, first the quote and then the link for confirmation.
*The new Audi A3 will offer five new engines, three petrol & two diesel, including tax busting 2.0 ltr fsi. and Euro4 2.0ltr tdi. Audi plan a 280ps v6 S3, to be followed by a blistering 350ps twin turbo RS3 Model. * 
http://www.audicorporatesales....e.jsp 
Hooray!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Phil










_Modified by I love pizza at 6:51 AM 6-23-2003_


----------



## gsharpee (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Audi's corporate website says RS3 to have twin turbos (I love pizza)*

I love the thought of twin turbos myself. Can the 3.2L VR6 handle the output though? I heard Porsche was considering the 3.2 as a base engine but dropped it cause it would cost too much to strengthen the internals to handle that power. I think VR6's were engineered for size first instead of impressive output. Maybe Audi will use the 3.6L for the 280hp S3 and add a couple turbos for the 350hp RS3.
Good point on us maybe not seeing either. Maybe all we can do is wait for APR to come out with a kit for the 2.0T (300+ probably).


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Audi's corporate website says RS3 to have twin turbos (gsharpee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gsharpee* »_
I love the thought of twin turbos myself. Can the 3.2L VR6 handle the output though? I heard Porsche was considering the 3.2 as a base engine but dropped it cause it would cost too much to strengthen the internals to handle that power. I think VR6's were engineered for size first instead of impressive output. Maybe Audi will use the 3.6L for the 280hp S3 and add a couple turbos for the 350hp RS3.
Good point on us maybe not seeing either. Maybe all we can do is wait for APR to come out with a kit for the 2.0T (300+ probably). 

 The VR6 was originally designed as a diesel engine so it can handle high compression ratios, wether this technology is still present in the 3.2 is another question... I imagine that VAG would reinforce the engine for such duty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gsharpee (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Audi's corporate website says RS3 to have twin turbos (gizmopop)*

Maybe you're right. I guess MB uses 3.2L of displacement for 369hp or so in their AMG application for the C class. Then again Porsche uses 3.6L in their flat sixes and I think BMW will be at 3.6L with their next gen inline sixes. Maybe Audi will looking towards the future instead of just keeping pace now.
On another note, do you think Audi will offer the 2.0T with Quattro AND a manual transmission? I'm just worried that like VW, Audi will only offer Quattro in the A3 with an automatic transmission. I do think the Passat 1.8T will come with 4Motion in 2004 though, I'm not sure if that includes a manual.


----------

